# Holiday Money!



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if it possible to get holiday money commission free from anywhere in NZ?

Heading off to vanuatu on Sunday and can't find anywhere that won't rip me off to buy foreign currency!


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

Just exchange it at your local bank branch (BNZ, ANZ etc.). They do normally charge a fee however it's not much.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

toadsurfer said:


> Does anyone know if it possible to get holiday money commission free from anywhere in NZ?
> 
> Heading off to vanuatu on Sunday and can't find anywhere that won't rip me off to buy foreign currency!


ANZ gives me commission free by producing my ANZ credit card.


----------

